# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Nuovi quadri Irap

## nuvola

Salve, ho un quesito, ho visto che quest'anno, oltre al fatto che l'irap è un caso a se e che quindi va presentato il modello singolarmente ci sono altre novità.
Una di queste è la sezione I e II. Ho cercato di capire il motivo di questa divisione e sono arrivata alla conclusione che la differenza sta nel fatto che nel primo caso non si optato per la determinazione del valore della secondo regole di società di capitali... e la sezione ii se invece si è optato per questo.  
Compilando pero la sezione I, ho visto che non c'è nessun rigo che riguarda gli oneri diversi di gestione, possibile che non rientrano piu nel calcolo dell'Irap? Voi come state operando?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Compilando pero la sezione I, ho visto che non c'è nessun rigo che riguarda gli oneri diversi di gestione, possibile che non rientrano piu nel calcolo dell'Irap? Voi come state operando?

  Gli oneri diversi di gestione infatti non sono deducibili per i soggetti diversi dalle srl.
Iniquo, ma è così. 
ciao

----------


## nuvola

Ah ecco.. be si in effetti non è proprio equa... a meno che non si abbiamo optato per la gestione come le srl... che pero ti vincola per 3 anni..

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ah ecco.. be si in effetti non è proprio equa... a meno che non si abbiamo optato per la gestione come le srl... che pero ti vincola per 3 anni..

  Bravo/a; esattamente.

----------


## nuvola

Direi Brava  :Big Grin:  .... 
Ma il premio inail versato da una ditta individuale sena dipendenti va da qualche parte dell'Irap?

----------


## nuvola

Ho un'altra domanda...  :Embarrassment:  ....  secondo il comma 4bis sono cambiate le deduzioni, che per esempio per chi ha una base imponibile fino a 180.759,91 sono passate da 7350 a 9500.
Il mio programma non so per quale motivo mi da la possibilità di inserire sia 7350 che 9500 (con una spunta "Riduzione"). Ma comporta qualcosa usare quella da 9500 rispetto a quella vecchia? Perche essendoci quella spunta il dubbuio mi rimane...

----------


## StefanoPadova

scusate l'ignoranza dove posso trovare indicazione della nn deducibilità per gli oneri diversi di gestione irap società di persone? :EEK!:  
grazie ante :EEK!:

----------


## StefanoPadova

anche perke nel modello dell'anno scorso gli oneri diversi di gestione si inserivano nel rigo IQ16 e non ho mai visto avvisi di irregolarità!!
che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusate l'ignoranza dove posso trovare indicazione della nn deducibilità per gli oneri diversi di gestione irap società di persone?

  Da nessuna paerte: la legge dice cosa è deducibile, non cosa non lo è.   

> anche perke nel modello dell'anno scorso gli oneri diversi di gestione si inserivano nel rigo IQ16 e non ho mai visto avvisi di irregolarità!!
> che ne pensate?

  Penso che sei indietro con gli aggiornamenti ..... la determinazione Irap è cambiata quest'anno ....

----------


## pipelly

> Ho un'altra domanda...  ....  secondo il comma 4bis sono cambiate le deduzioni, che per esempio per chi ha una base imponibile fino a 180.759,91 sono passate da 7350 a 9500.
> Il mio programma non so per quale motivo mi da la possibilità di inserire sia 7350 che 9500 (con una spunta "Riduzione"). Ma comporta qualcosa usare quella da 9500 rispetto a quella vecchia? Perche essendoci quella spunta il dubbuio mi rimane...

  
Credo che le deduzioni a cui ti riferisci variano in base al soggetto, se è una società di capitale la deduzione max ammessa è 7350 euro, se invece è una persona fisica o una soc di persone è 9.000 euro, questo per effetto delle disposizioni della finanziaria 2008 che non intacca le soc di capitali.

----------


## StefanoPadova

ehm... per le società di persone che non hanno fatto opzione l'irap si calcola come l'anno scorso di conseguenza il modello irap è lo stesso!

----------


## nuvola

Si si quello si.... e che il mio programma mi permette di scegliere quale usare.... e quindi con la mia mente contorta pensavo che la scelta di quella piu alta comportasse una qualsiasi cosa, tipo magari una tassazione sulla differenza o cose del genere.... se mi confermate che non è cosi... procedo :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ehm... per le società di persone che non hanno fatto opzione l'irap si calcola come l'anno scorso di conseguenza il modello irap è lo stesso!

  Ma tu l'articolo 5 bis del decreto irap l'hai mai letto ??  *L'articolo è stato inserito dall'art. 1, comma 50, lett. b), L. 24 dicembre  2007,
n. 244, in vigore dal 1° gennaio 2008, e si applica a decorrere dal periodo di imposta successivo a  quello  in  corso  al  31 dicembre 2007.*  
ciao

----------


## StefanoPadova

pienamente ragione danilo !
l'avevo letto in velocità vedendo purtroppo solo una società di persone!!
bisogna nn dare mai nulla per scontato 
buona giornata!! :Smile: 
e grazie

----------


## nuvola

Io mi sono un po' persa...  :Frown:  parlate delle deduzioni o del modello? 
Il modello è un po' variato nel senso che hanno aggiunto la sezione per chi ha fatto l'opzione... e per chi invece non l'ha fatta hanno levato la possibilità di mettere gli altri oneri di gestioni. 
Le deduzioni invece sono cambiate...

----------


## StefanoPadova

il discorso è questo:
avendo sempre inserito gli acquisti per beni strumentali inferiori al milione (voi dove gli inserite?) in oneri diversi di gestione mi trovo il caso di perdere la deduzione di tali beni!!
che ne pensate??

----------


## nuvola

Allora, se tu li inserisci come costo, e quindi ti deduci l'intera quato nell'anno (deve sussistere comunque il presupposto che sia così) li perdi ai fini Irap perche quest'anno gli oneri di gestione non vanno inseriti. 
Se no scegli la strada di ammortizzarlo con le aliquote ministeriali in quel caso ti recuperi l'ammortamento, anche se poi ai fini fiscali ti cambia l'utile o la perdita!
Spero di essere stata chiara.. e aspetto sempre conferma!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

Ariciao...  :Big Grin:  domanda... gli "altri ricavi e proventi" seguono la stessa logica degli oneri diversi di gestione? Non vanno inseriti nella base imponibile vero?

----------


## fabrizio75

> il discorso è questo:
> avendo sempre inserito gli acquisti per beni strumentali inferiori al milione (voi dove gli inserite?) in oneri diversi di gestione mi trovo il caso di perdere la deduzione di tali beni!!
> che ne pensate??

  Buon giorno scusate se mi intrometto, ma i beni inf a 516,46 ammortizzati interamente nel periodo, vanno inseriti nel rigo ammortamenti e non nel rigo oneri diversi di gestione, con conseguente non perdita del costo
Buon lavoro

----------


## nuvola

Domanda....  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Gli arrotondamenti attivi mi vanno negli altri ricavi e proventi, nell'irap non c'è nessun riferimento a tale cosa. Non vanno inseriti come gli oneri diversi di gestione?  :Confused:

----------


## nuvola

> Buon giorno scusate se mi intrometto, ma i beni inf a 516,46 ammortizzati interamente nel periodo, vanno inseriti nel rigo ammortamenti e non nel rigo oneri diversi di gestione, con conseguente non perdita del costo
> Buon lavoro

  Secondo me non vanno negli ammortamenti ai fini Irap, secondo me quel discorso vale solo per gli studi, perche comunque nell'Irap non è specificato niente, anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione e sono indecisa su dove metterli! Ma nella riclassificazione del bilancio abbreviato me lo da begli oneri diversi di gestione.

----------


## ergo3

perch&#232; gli oneri divesi di gestione non deducibili?

----------


## nuvola

> perchè gli oneri divesi di gestione non deducibili?

  Ti riferisci a quello che ho scritto io?
Io intendevo dire che con questo nuovo quadro Irap, gli oneri diversi di gestione come detto in precedenza non vanno piu inseriti quindi "si perdono!".
Ora vorrei capire visto che non c'è neanche il quadro per gli altri ricavi e proventi se anche questi non vanno inseriti... me lo sapete dire??  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ora vorrei capire visto che non c'è neanche il quadro per gli altri ricavi e proventi se anche questi non vanno inseriti... me lo sapete dire??

  La legge a memoria non la ricordo...... ma se tu la prendi lo verifichi da sola.
E poi ce lo fai sapere.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

Allora, ho letto diverse cose relative al calcolo irap. Anche nelle istruzioni dell'Irap non c'è proprio il rigo dove indicare sia gli oneri diversi di gestione che gli altri ricavi e proventi. Questo mi fa pensare che non ci vada. Anche perche per quanto riguarda i componenti positivi, ci sono solo 3 righi e sono:
Ricavi 
Variazione rimanenze 
Contributi erogati 
Quindi non c'è spazio per esempio per arrotondamenti passivi che vengono catalogati come altri ricavi e proventi. 
Nello specifico pero.. non ho trovato niente che spieghi esattamento cosa ci va e cosa no.  Cosa ne dite di queste mie considerazioni?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nello specifico pero.. non ho trovato niente che spieghi esattamento cosa ci va e cosa no.  Cosa ne dite di queste mie considerazioni?

  Io dico che tu dovresti leggere meno giornali e più norme !!  :Smile:  
La legge infatti è chiarissima e precisissima, parlando di "ricavi di  cui allarticolo 85, comma 1, lettere a), b), f) e g),  del  testo  unico  delle imposte sui redditi". 
Pertanto, gli arrotondamenti attivi direi che possono essere esclusi da Irap !  :Big Grin:

----------


## nuvola

Si ma quello l'ho letto  :Frown:  .... ok hai ragione.... forse a volte mi perdo ...perdon....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ergo3

Stavo pensando alle societ&#224; di capitali.
Chi determina secondo l'art.5bis perde oneri diversi gestione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Stavo pensando alle società di capitali.
> Chi determina secondo l'art.5bis perde oneri diversi gestione.

  Ma le società di capitali hanno scelta ??

----------


## fabrizio75

> Secondo me non vanno negli ammortamenti ai fini Irap, secondo me quel discorso vale solo per gli studi, perche comunque nell'Irap non è specificato niente, anche io mi trovo nella stessa situazione e sono indecisa su dove metterli! Ma nella riclassificazione del bilancio abbreviato me lo da begli oneri diversi di gestione.

  Scusami forse non ho capito, ma i beni inf a 516  li inserisci tra gli oneri diversi di gestione??io li ho sempre contabilizzati come conto patrimoniale e al 31/12 faccio:
ammortamento beni inf a fondo ammortamento, e vanno a sommarsi agli altri ammortamenti; o forse tu intendi beni "particolari"??
Buon lavoro

----------


## ergo3

> Ma le societ&#224; di capitali hanno scelta ??

   
NO NIENTE. Non volevo dire che ci fosse un'opzione anche per le societ&#224; di capitali.
 ma che per esse oneri diversi sono . deducibili.
PArdon

----------


## nuvola

Ho un nuovo quesito... 
Nel rigo Is 1 mi pare di capire che ci va anche l'inail titolare, giusto? Ma come numero di dipendenti.... nel caso avesse un dipendente solo metto 1 o 2 (comprendendo il titolare?). E questi contributi inail titolare li inserite poi nel calcolo delle deduzioni? Che poi ho notato che sono scese!

----------


## sapcons

> Si si quello si.... e che il mio programma mi permette di scegliere quale usare.... e quindi con la mia mente contorta pensavo che la scelta di quella piu alta comportasse una qualsiasi cosa, tipo magari una tassazione sulla differenza o cose del genere.... se mi confermate che non è cosi... procedo

  Salve,
quando e come è possibile esercitare l'opzione per determinare l'irap coem per le srl ? Sto seguendo uan sas e desidererei proprio poter ancora dedurre gli oneri di versi di gestione. 
Grazie

----------


## nuvola

Secondo voi, i premi da fornitori vanno inseriti nell'Irap? A me li classifica come Altri proventi e ricavi, quindi di conseguenza non irap, ma vorrei il vostro parere!!! Grazie!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo voi, i premi da fornitori vanno inseriti nell'Irap? A me li classifica come Altri proventi e ricavi, quindi di conseguenza non irap, ma vorrei il vostro parere!!! Grazie!!!

  I premi vanno in meno dagli acquisti. 
ciao

----------


## fafo77

Scusate ma a questo punto avrei anche io una domanda riguardo l'irap.
Ho una societ&#224; (SNC che non ha optato per dichiarazione IVA come le SRL) con due attivit&#224;, anzi, dal 2008 tre.
Il fatto &#232; che una &#232; gestione di immobili, la seconda &#232; uno studio di progettazione e la terza &#232; attivit&#224; di ristrutturazione (nel 2008 la percentuale di ricavi &#232; stata rispettivamente del 53&#37;, 32% e 15%).
Sino all'anno scorso compilavo il quadro F ed E unitamente alla classica dichiarazione IRAP per le societ&#224; di capitali.
Quest'anno invece ho compilato il quadro IQ (IP Sezione 1) per l'irap per ottenere l'importo deducibile nel quadro F e poi ho compilato questo.
Il problema &#232; che quando ho compilato il quadro E in automatico si &#232; compilato anche il quadro IQ (IP Sezione V) e quindi ho alcuni costi e ricavi conteggiati due volte. 
Mi chiedevo a questo punto .... &#232; corretto compilare le due sezione IRAP (togliendo dalla prima i costi e ricavi dell'attivit&#224; professionale) oppure posso cancellare la sezione V ed imputare tutto come se fosse un'impresa commerciale???? 
Ho cercato su diversi manuali ma questo non viene spiegato ... io penso che da quest'anno dovr&#242; compilare, oltre ai due quadri per il calcolo del reddito da suddividere tra i soci (oltre naturalmente ai due studi di settore), anche i due quadri IRAP ... ma a questo punto bisogna che il cliente mi suddivida esattamente i costi e i ricavi.
Non c'&#232; normativa o prassi cui fare riferimento??? 
Grazie a tutti in anticipo

----------


## TRE PULCI2

Salve, mi date una mano...sto andano in pallone!!!!  :Frown:  
Situazione: Tabacchino con Aggi monopolio, aggi lotto, Aggi schede e Vendita merci. Come attività è classificato come "vendita di generi di monopolio. Tabaccheria". Non riesco a capire dove inserire questi aggi nell'irap. Di logica mi viene da pensare che il monopolio vada come ricavo nel primo rigo, essendo relativo proprio all'attività, ma gli altri? Non posso considerarli altri proventi e ricavi e non metterli nell'irap, sono imposti troppo alti. 
Come dite di gestirli nei vari quadri RG, Studi e Irap?

----------


## nuvola

> Scusami forse non ho capito, ma i beni inf a 516  li inserisci tra gli oneri diversi di gestione??io li ho sempre contabilizzati come conto patrimoniale e al 31/12 faccio:
> ammortamento beni inf a fondo ammortamento, e vanno a sommarsi agli altri ammortamenti; o forse tu intendi beni "particolari"??
> Buon lavoro

  Io intendevo dire quei beni strumentali che metto direttamente a costo perche si presuppone abbiamo unitilizzo inferiore all'anno. Se facessi come dici tu si che ci andrebbero nel rigo degli ammortamenti... ma io non so, anche se dovrebbero seguire la stessa logica, infatti negli studi è specificato che nel rigo degli ammortamente vanno inseriti anche il costo dei beni strumentali inferiori al milione. Cosa dite lo faccio anche nell'irap?

----------


## Robbie58

> Io intendevo dire quei beni strumentali che metto direttamente a costo perche si presuppone abbiamo unitilizzo inferiore all'anno. Se facessi come dici tu si che ci andrebbero nel rigo degli ammortamenti... ma io non so, anche se dovrebbero seguire la stessa logica, infatti negli studi è specificato che nel rigo degli ammortamente vanno inseriti anche il costo dei beni strumentali inferiori al milione. Cosa dite lo faccio anche nell'irap?

  Ma quali sono i beni strumentali con utilizzo inferiore all' anno ? I beni strumentali con valore unitario non superiore a 516,00 euro sono comunque per intero ammortizzabili nell' anno , non vanno negli oneri diversi. Mettili pure in deduzione anche nell' Irap .

----------


## nuvola

Ho una domanda da farvi... i costi per carburanti (per un impresa normale)nel quadro Irap li metterste tra i costi per servizi oppure oneri diversi di gestione???  
E le plusvalenze da cessione di ramo d'azienda!????? Vanno da qualche parte nella sezione I?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho una domanda da farvi... i costi per carburanti (per un impresa normale)nel quadro Irap li metterste tra i costi per servizi oppure oneri diversi di gestione???

  Io li ho sempre messi ad "acquisti per beni". B6 c.e., per capirsi meglio.     

> E le plusvalenze da cessione di ramo d'azienda!????? Vanno da qualche parte nella sezione I?

  Sono irrilevanti ai fini Irap. 
ciao

----------


## nuvola

> Io li ho sempre messi ad "acquisti per beni". B6 c.e., per capirsi meglio.

  
Non cambia se in questo caso essendo un artigiano lo usa per spostarsi e non per produrre beni? 
Io li ho sempre messi nei servizi!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non cambia se in questo caso essendo un artigiano lo usa per spostarsi e non per produrre beni? 
> Io li ho sempre messi nei servizi!!!

  Io ho risposto dando per scontato che il carburante fosse usato per metterlo dentro il serbatoio dell'auto....  :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

Quindi i carburanti per autotrazione, che in linea generale in dichiarazione redditi e per studi sono considerati servizi, diventano oneri diversi di gestione per l'irap?  :Confused:  
(sparatemi ora, come si fa coi cavalli... :Big Grin:  )

----------


## nuvola

Mmm...missa che stiamo facendo un po' di confusione  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Facciamo un po di ordine..... I carburanti normali... cioè benzina che una ditta usa per far camminare il proprio automezzo... (furgone)..... dove va? :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi i carburanti per autotrazione, che in linea generale in dichiarazione redditi e per studi sono considerati servizi, diventano oneri diversi di gestione per l'irap?

  Mi risulta che siano servizi solo ai fini degli s.d.s., non per Irpef, nè che ai fini irap siano oneri diversi di gestione.

----------


## francy

> Io li ho sempre messi ad "acquisti per beni". B6 c.e., per capirsi meglio.     
> Sono irrilevanti ai fini Irap. 
> ciao

  Scusate dott.Sciuto, ma il rigo F14 acquisti per materie prime, sussidiarie e consumo deve per forza corrispondere al rigo IC7 (acq. merci, materie prime, soc. di capitali)? Mi spiego: facendo una predisposizione con il mio programma, mi riporta nel rigo F14 ( acq. materie prime, sussi, ecc.) il totale delle merci + oneri accessori, incece nel quadro irap, sempre alla voce costi per acquisti mi riporta merci, oneri accessori+ carburanti e lubrificanti,+ materiale di consumo. Io ovviamente nel quadro studi di settore , ho inserito nel rigo costi per acq. di servizi, i carburanti e lubrificanti e nel rigo F22 i materiali di consumo.Cosa faccio???Infine è stata rievata una soprav. passiva inserita negli studi, nel rigo F22 nell' irap, è indeducibile? La ringrazio in anticipo!!!

----------


## Robbie58

> Ho una domanda da farvi... i costi per carburanti (per un impresa normale)nel quadro Irap li metterste tra i costi per servizi oppure oneri diversi di gestione???

  No, ti prego, negli oneri diversi no ...   

> Io li ho sempre messi ad "acquisti per beni". B6 c.e., per capirsi meglio

  E questo per prassi contabile corretta.   

> Quindi i carburanti per autotrazione, che in linea generale in dichiarazione redditi e per studi sono considerati servizi, diventano oneri diversi di gestione per l'irap?  
> (sparatemi ora, come si fa coi cavalli... )

  Sono un non violento. E poi non lo meriti per meriti acquisiti.   

> Mi risulta che siano servizi solo ai fini degli s.d.s., non per Irpef, n&#232; che ai fini irap siano oneri diversi di gestione.

  Quoto. Ma comincio a vacillare, come tutti gli anni del resto, quando bisogna organizzare gli incroci tra quadri. In questo caso ad esempio, dove va a finire la corretta prassi contabile di cui sopra ? E soprattutto la corretta prassi &#232; nelle corde di chi organizza i Moduli di Controllo ? Perch&#232; degli scorsi anni ho il vago ricordo (ma non la memoria precisa) di esempi eclatanti dove la corretta prassi era puntualmente smentita ...   

> Scusate dott.Sciuto, ma il rigo F14 acquisti per materie prime, sussidiarie e consumo deve per forza corrispondere al rigo IC7 (acq. merci, materie prime, soc. di capitali)? Mi spiego: facendo una predisposizione con il mio programma, mi riporta nel rigo F14 ( acq. materie prime, sussi, ecc.) il totale delle merci + oneri accessori, incece nel quadro irap, sempre alla voce costi per acquisti mi riporta merci, oneri accessori+ carburanti e lubrificanti,+ materiale di consumo. Io ovviamente nel quadro studi di settore , ho inserito nel rigo costi per acq. di servizi, i carburanti e lubrificanti e nel rigo F22 i materiali di consumo.Cosa faccio???Infine &#232; stata rievata una soprav. passiva inserita negli studi, nel rigo F22 nell' irap, &#232; indeducibile? La ringrazio in anticipo!!!

  Danilo risponder&#224; meglio di me. Io per il momento mi limito a fare qualche considerazione e a pormi ulteriori dubbi. E scusate la lunghezza dell' enunciato, ma io ho la sensazione che facendo casi semplici ma gioco forza particolari si finisce per perdere il quadro di insieme, sempre che tale quadro esista.
Io gi&#224; da anni mi sono ridotto a fare un quadro a mio uso e consumo per poter infilare i dati richiesti nei singoli quadri e poter gestire pi&#249; agevolmente gli incroci. Questo vuol dire che non mi posso fidare dei rimandi automatici del software e anche che se questo cerca di fare del suo meglio per darmi una mano (&#232; prevista al suo interno una possibilit&#224; di riclassificazione manuale), utilizzo i rimandi del software come semplici "suggerimenti". Lo so che &#232; il colmo che uno debba controllare il lavoro della macchina, ma tant' &#232;, non mi fido e il pi&#249; delle volte ho ragione. Ho da sempre la sensazione che a monte del problema ci sia un cattivo lavoro di equipe da parte del Ministero nel predisporre gli incroci. L' immagine che mi sono fatto &#232; di un lavoro fatto a compartimenti stagni che non comunicano correttamente tra loro. E che tocca poi a noi far coincidere delle cose senza oramai un quadro preciso di riferimento, che dovrebbe essere quello della teoria e della prassi contabile e che poi spesso non &#232; .  A tal proposito quando un anno e mezzo fa hanno previsto di separare il Qaudro IRAP dal corpo della dichiarazione, ma soprattutto nel fare distinzione tra semplificati e ordinari, ho avuto il presentimento che ci si andasse a cacciare nell' ennesimo guaio e che per l' ennesima volta si perseguisse una cura che era peggio del male. Intanto perch&#232; bisogna fare due distinguo principali ( e non mi sembra nemmeno equo dal punto di vista impositivo ) e poi perch&#232; non mi sembra risolvente delle contraddizioni che gi&#224; secondo me si potevano riscontrare negli incroci tra quadri reddituali, dati contabili negli Studi di Settore e quadro IRAP.
Ma quest' anno, data la novit&#224;, mi sono posto i seguenti interrogativi :
1) Qualcuno ha gi&#224; avuto modo di verificare cosa combinano i Moduli di Controllo dei quadri IRAP, dato che la trasmissione &#232; in via autonoma ? Io, ad esempio, no. Siamo sicuri che  abbiano potuto mantenere dei controlli automatici nell' incrocio tra quadri RE-RF-RG, Studi di Settore e Qaudri IRAP ?
Perch&#232; io riesco ad immaginare i primi due, ma il terzo non so proprio come riescano a farlo, tanto pi&#249; perch&#232; ci sono delle poste contabili, anche se spesso residuali, che nel quadro IRAP dei semplificati non dovrebbero apparire (vedi oneri diversi)
2) Finisce che il quadro IRAP dei semplificati rischia di diventare pi&#249; complesso di quello che dovrebbe essere. Io, mi vergogno a dirlo, ma non sono mica sicuro di aver capito che cosa c'&#232; scritto nelle istruzioni ad esempio per quanto riguarda il rigo "Costi per servizi" . Mi sembra a memoria che faccia rimando alla Legislazione IVA, che mi confonde solo le idee nel momento in cui penso a dati contabili e imposte dirette. Si partiva in origine dal Valore della Produzione del conto economico, con delle eccezioni, poche e sostanziali, ma quelle erano. A quel punto era meglio, ed &#232; meglio tutt' ora il quadro IRAP dei professionisti. Non capisco o non condivido l' intento del Legislatore. Se c' &#232; un conto economico abbastanza rigidamente stutturato, com' &#232; in uso da anni, non era pi&#249; logico attenersi a quello ?  O sono io che mi sono rincoglionito, perch&#232; se &#232; solo per quello lo accetto e mi metto l' animo in pace. 
3) Ma tanto per non indulgere in problemi filofiscali irrisolvibili, dato che &#232; stato posto il problema della collocazione del costo carburanti per un' "impresa "normale", come dice Nuvola, intendendo credo coloro che non sono, ad esempio, agenti di commercio o autotrasportatori, facciamo un esempio per contabilit&#224; semplificata, e quello per ordinaria forse in un' altra sede. Partendo per&#242; dal presupposto che non riesco ancora a controllare i dati con i Moduli di controllo aggiornati, perch&#232; la software house, a differenza degli scorsi anni, non me ne d&#224; ancora la possibilit&#224;:
a) metto i carburanti nel Rigo RG13, il controllo degli Studi mi mazzia perch&#232; vanno a F16 e non a F14 e il Rigo IQ5 presumibilmente mi plaude il Rigo RG13 e mi sconfessa l' F16, il che non &#232; bello. Non vorrei menzionare il rigo F15, perch&#232; nella fattispecie prospettata non c' entra, ma lo menziono lo stesso perch&#232; negli anni essendomela presa nella giacca cos&#236; tante volte negli incroci tra quadri le peraltro poche volte che ho provato ad utilizzarlo, ho deciso da tempo di cassarlo dai miei orizzonti logici, nella speranza che il MInistero faccia altrettanto ;
b) metto i carburanti nei Righi RG20, F16 e IQ6 e Corrado Guzzanti dovrebbe dirmi :"La seconda che hai detto", ma questo mi sembra funzionasse gli scorsi anni, quest' anno non lo so ancora, non riesco ad avere la verifica dei Moduli di Controllo e in ogni caso il quadro IRAP lo scorso anno aveva una numerazione diversa;
c) guardo la soluzione b) e la metto a confronto con un normale conto economico e mi viene da darmi dei pugni in testa.
Ed infine, leggendo e rileggendo i post sparsi qui e l&#224; circa le novit&#224; per gli oneri diversi dei semplificati, mi &#232; sorto un dubbio. Ma gli anni scorsi cosa ci mettevate nel rigo F22 e nell' ex-rigo IQ13, dato che gi&#224; negli scorsi anni ci andava presumibilmente poco niente ? O era il rifugio dei peccati, un po' come spazzare la polvere sotto il tappeto ?  Lo so che per ogni categoria di attivit&#224; bisogna fare dei ragionamenti sensati, ma cosa succede se io devo fare la dichiarazione di una S.A.S. che fa Ricerche di Mercato e Focus Group e ha una spesa considerevole per omaggi, perch&#232; &#232; una spesa assolutamente tipica di quell' attivit&#224;, non sono i calendari di Natale, cosa succede, ripeto, se metto quei costi al Rigo F22 o comunque li considero Oneri Diversi ?
E perci&#242; francy, anche se forse non ho capito, perch&#232; i materiali di consumo all' F22 ?
Scusate, questo post &#232; veramente troppo lungo. Non ho il dono della sintesi. Invidio Contabile, che invece ce l' ha.
Buon lavoro a tutti.

----------


## nuvola

Buongiorno... mamma mia.... mi sono persa nei meambri delle righe!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Leggendo però ho colto nelle varie possibilità quella che ho sempre adottato io.... e cioè Carburanti e lubrificanti, negli studi in F16, nel quadro RG nel rigo RG20 e nell'irap nel Costi per servizi IQ6 ... secondo me il discorso fila..vediamo per i controlli come sarà!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo risponderà meglio di me.

  Non credo proprio !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tatouno

ho notato un bel p&#242; di confusione.... 
Sar&#242; sfortunato ma negli ultimi anni ho avuto numerose verifiche a miei clienti quindi ai fini irap in accertamento sono ferrato... 
Al di l&#224; degli errori di compilazione della dichiarazione (che in sede di verifica mi hanno sempre passato come formalit&#224;, questo non vuol dire che vadano compilate a cavolo), l'importante &#232; la reale deduzione o meno. 
La legge prescrive categorie di costi non deducibili e da quelle dovete partire.. 
Quindi prendere l'utile e fare le riprese prima irpef e poi irap (partendo dalla base imponibile irpef). 
Sar&#224; dall'anno prossimo (redditi 2009) che bisogner&#224; porsi problemi su compilazione contabilit&#224; e dichiarazioni. 
Visto che (come per le srl quest'anno) diventer&#224; fondamentale la corretta imputazione a conto economico e nella dichiarazione. 
Spero di esservi stato utile.

----------


## zbozzige

> Non cambia se in questo caso essendo un artigiano lo usa per spostarsi e non per produrre beni? 
> Io li ho sempre messi nei servizi!!!

  Guarda, ti provo a dare una mia interpretazione...e quello che faccio io di solito.... 
Se il carburante è un elemento necessario, indispensabile, insostituibile per l'esercizio dell'attività allora lo metto come acquisto di materie prime...ad esempio autotrasportatori... 
Se non soddisfa la condizione suesposta non lo considero un servizio e quindi mi finisce negli oneri diversi...(con le conseguenze del caso)...   :Wink:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Guarda, ti provo a dare una mia interpretazione...e quello che faccio io di solito.... 
> Se il carburante è un elemento necessario, indispensabile, insostituibile per l'esercizio dell'attività allora lo metto come acquisto di materie prime...ad esempio autotrasportatori... 
> Se non soddisfa la condizione suesposta non lo considero un servizio e quindi mi finisce negli oneri diversi...(con le conseguenze del caso)...

  Questo criterio mi incuriosisce. Mi fai un esempio dell'uno e dell'altro tipo (carburante insostituibile e non)?

----------


## zbozzige

> Questo criterio mi incuriosisce. Mi fai un esempio dell'uno e dell'altro tipo (carburante insostituibile e non)?

  Ciao Danilo,
avevo letto da qualche parte (ti parlo di tempo fa) che per valutare il carburante un criterio poteva essere quello del suo "ruolo" nell'attività... 
Mi spiego, per un autotrasportatore il carburante è come una materia prima, necessaria allo svolgimento dell'attività.... Il guadagno deriva dal trasporto...
Per un venditore ambulante, ad esempio, il ruolo centrale nell'attività lo hanno le merci che vende, da li proviene il guadagno... Il carburante del furgone è un elemento si necessario allo svolgimento dell'attività ma è una fonte indiretta di guadagno....quindi non lo metto nelle materie prime (quadro IQ5 ad esempio) 
Era una interpretazione data che aveva incuriosito pure me e che mi aveva trovato d'accordo... Poi forse è un modo sbagliato di ragionare, non lo so...  
Difficile spiegarlo... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## danilo sciuto

E' un'interpretazione che non è scritta da nessuna parte (eccezion fatta per gli studi di settore di alcuni contribuenti, tra cui appunto agenti di commercio ed autotrasportatori). 
I carburanti vanno sempre a B6 (riferendosi sempre al conto economico cee). 
ciao    

> Ciao Danilo,
> avevo letto da qualche parte (ti parlo di tempo fa) che per valutare il carburante un criterio poteva essere quello del suo "ruolo" nell'attività... 
> Mi spiego, per un autotrasportatore il carburante è come una materia prima, necessaria allo svolgimento dell'attività.... Il guadagno deriva dal trasporto...
> Per un venditore ambulante, ad esempio, il ruolo centrale nell'attività lo hanno le merci che vende, da li proviene il guadagno... Il carburante del furgone è un elemento si necessario allo svolgimento dell'attività ma è una fonte indiretta di guadagno....quindi non lo metto nelle materie prime (quadro IQ5 ad esempio) 
> Era una interpretazione data che aveva incuriosito pure me e che mi aveva trovato d'accordo... Poi forse è un modo sbagliato di ragionare, non lo so...  
> Difficile spiegarlo...

----------


## Robbie58

> Ciao Danilo,
> avevo letto da qualche parte (ti parlo di tempo fa) che per valutare il carburante un criterio poteva essere quello del suo "ruolo" nell'attività... 
> Mi spiego, per un autotrasportatore il carburante è come una materia prima, necessaria allo svolgimento dell'attività.... Il guadagno deriva dal trasporto...
> Per un venditore ambulante, ad esempio, il ruolo centrale nell'attività lo hanno le merci che vende, da li proviene il guadagno... Il carburante del furgone è un elemento si necessario allo svolgimento dell'attività ma è una fonte indiretta di guadagno....quindi non lo metto nelle materie prime (quadro IQ5 ad esempio) 
> Era una interpretazione data che aveva incuriosito pure me e che mi aveva trovato d'accordo... Poi forse è un modo sbagliato di ragionare, non lo so...  
> Difficile spiegarlo...

  zbozzige, o chiunque altro, faccio un intervento piccolo piccolo, perchè ho intasato la pagina precedente. Io parto dai carburanti e ne faccio un caso generale, che riguarda teoria e prassi contabile e rapporti con dati dichiarativi, etc. e mi lamento perchè  trovo che un punto di partenza solido, che dovrebbe essere il conto economico come ormai siamo abituati a pensare ed usare, sia continuamente sconfessato. Non era meglio per i Legislatori, attenersi maggiormente a quello, senza cacciarsi e cacciarci in continui casini ?
Ciao, grazie e buon lavoro a tutti .

----------


## zbozzige

> zbozzige, o chiunque altro, faccio un intervento piccolo piccolo, perch&#232; ho intasato la pagina precedente. Io parto dai carburanti e ne faccio un caso generale, che riguarda teoria e prassi contabile e rapporti con dati dichiarativi, etc. e mi lamento perch&#232;  trovo che un punto di partenza solido, che dovrebbe essere il conto economico come ormai siamo abituati a pensare ed usare, sia continuamente sconfessato. Non era meglio per i Legislatori, attenersi maggiormente a quello, senza cacciarsi e cacciarci in continui casini ?
> Ciao, grazie e buon lavoro a tutti .

  Hai ragione....ma cosi facendo correvano il rischio di vederci fare sempre le cose nel modo giusto...  :Wink:

----------


## nuvola

Eccomi di nuovo qui.... 
Le minusvalenze e plusvalenze da alienazione cespiti, nella sezione I ci vanno o meno? Perche quella da cessione ramo d'azienda abbiamo detto che non ci vanno ma queste? Se si dove? (parlo comunque della prima sezione, non si quella con opzione)...si parla comunque in entrambi i casi di mila euro! 
O poi anche come ricavo Rimborsi spese varie (che poi non &#232; un ricavo effettivo), me lo classifica comunque come altri proventi considerati ricavi.....che faccio per l'irap?

----------


## nuvola

Ciao a tutti.. purtroppo quest'anno i miei dubbi ricadono piu volte sul quadro irap...che non so epr quel motivo mi crea problemi.... :Frown:  proseguo sempre in questo topic per non aprirne altri..... 
Ho una ditta individuale che gestisce la sezione I dell'irap. Quest'anno ha delle spese i pubblicità rateizzate dal 2007, che quindi si ritrova con una quota da dedurre quest'anno (non inserita in contabilità) e una quota di manutenzioni reltiva sempre ad anni precedenti che pero ho inserito in contabilità per la parte di competenza! 
A questo punto, non so dove inserire le spese di pubblicità, non capisco se quel rigo che c'è "Quote componenti negativi precenti periodi d'imposta" sia apposito per quello che serve a me... oppure li inserisco normalmente tra i costi per servizi... che dite....  :Confused:  
In questo topic ci sono una marea di mie domande...  :Big Grin:  ma almeno sono tutte qui e chi ha bisogno cerca tutto in un'unico topic... se volete c'è anche qualche domanda ancora in sospeso  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Robbie58

Nuvola, adesso sono un po' nelle canne, mi riprometto di risponderti appena posso.

----------


## nuvola

> Nuvola, adesso sono un po' nelle canne, mi riprometto di risponderti appena posso.

  Va bene... promessa legata al dito eh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TRE PULCI2

Scusate... anche me servirebbe sarebbe sapere se le plusvalenze e minusvalenze da alienazione cespiti sono da inserire nell'irap.... 
E mi ritrovo anche io una parte di "ricavi" che riguardano rimborsi di spese varie.... li devo mettere nell'irap?

----------


## Robbie58

> Le minusvalenze e plusvalenze da alienazione cespiti, nella sezione I ci vanno o meno? Perche quella da cessione ramo d'azienda abbiamo detto che non ci vanno ma queste? Se si dove? (parlo comunque della prima sezione, non si quella con opzione)...si parla comunque in entrambi i casi di mila euro!

  No, non è più previsto il loro inserimento, nemmeno per quelle derivanti da alienazioni di cespiti.   

> O poi anche come ricavo Rimborsi spese varie (che poi non è un ricavo effettivo), me lo classifica comunque come altri proventi considerati ricavi.....che faccio per l'irap?

  In quale rigo il software te li inserisce ? L' unico possibile mi pare il l ' IQ1 .
Se si tratta di rimborsi spese chiaramente individuabili circa la spesa rimborsata, il rimborso può anche andare in diminuzione della spesa stessa, secondo me.   

> Ho una ditta individuale che gestisce la sezione I dell'irap. Quest'anno ha delle spese di pubblicità rateizzate dal 2007, che quindi si ritrova con una quota da dedurre quest'anno (non inserita in contabilità) e una quota di manutenzioni reltiva sempre ad anni precedenti che pero ho inserito in contabilità per la parte di competenza! 
> A questo punto, non so dove inserire le spese di pubblicità, non capisco se quel rigo che c'è "Quote componenti negativi precenti periodi d'imposta" sia apposito per quello che serve a me... oppure li inserisco normalmente tra i costi per servizi... che dite....

  Quote spese manutenzioni pregresse e quote spese pubblicità vanno nei costi per servizi (anche le quote spese pubblicità per competenza vanno in contabilità). Nel rigo IQ10 col. 1 di cui parli tu vanno inserite solamente le quote di spese (es. spese di rappresentanza) che negli anni precedenti erano imputate ad oneri diversi e che non sarebbero più deducibili con le norme attuali. Ma dato che il costo si era formato antecedentemente al 2008, possono essere ancora dedotte, inserendole nelll' apposito Rigo IQ10 col. 1.
Non so però dove hai inserito le spese di pubblicità gli scorsi anni ...   

> Scusate... anche me servirebbe sarebbe sapere se le plusvalenze e minusvalenze da alienazione cespiti sono da inserire nell'irap....
> E mi ritrovo anche io una parte di "ricavi" che riguardano rimborsi di spese varie.... li devo mettere nell'irap?

  Vedi sopra . 
Ciao .

----------


## nuvola

> In quale rigo il software te li inserisce ? L' unico possibile mi pare il l ' IQ1 .
> Se si tratta di rimborsi spese chiaramente individuabili circa la spesa rimborsata, il rimborso pu&#242; anche andare in diminuzione della spesa stessa, secondo me.

  Ciao, ti ringrazio innanzitutto per la risposta che aspettavo con ansia  :Big Grin:  .... Il software in automatico non me li inserisce da nessuna parte, perche comunque me li classifica come altri ricavi considerati proventi. 
Ti spiego meglio cosa sono cosi magari hai un'idea piu chiara. L'attivit&#224; del contribuente &#232; il noleggio di gommoni, i rimborsi spese riguardano il carburante che viene messo per farli andare  :Big Grin: , ho comunque anche le schede carburante in acquisto, sono praticamente spese anticipate da contribuente che gli vengono restituite quando noleggio i gommoni. Cosa dici?

----------


## Robbie58

> Ciao, ti ringrazio innanzitutto per la risposta che aspettavo con ansia  .... Il software in automatico non me li inserisce da nessuna parte, perche comunque me li classifica come altri ricavi considerati proventi. 
> Ti spiego meglio cosa sono cosi magari hai un'idea piu chiara. L'attività del contribuente è il noleggio di gommoni, i rimborsi spese riguardano il carburante che viene messo per farli andare , ho comunque anche le schede carburante in acquisto, sono praticamente spese anticipate da contribuente che gli vengono restituite quando noleggio i gommoni. Cosa dici?

  Toglimi una curiosità, ma questi "rimborsi spese" sono imponibili IVA ?
In ogni caso secondo me vanno a  IQ1 .

----------


## nuvola

> Toglimi una curiosità, ma questi "rimborsi spese" sono imponibili IVA ?
> In ogni caso secondo me vanno a  IQ1 .

  No, sono art.15 EB, infatti non li inserisco neanche nella dichiarazione iva....

----------


## Robbie58

> No, sono art.15 EB, infatti non li inserisco neanche nella dichiarazione iva....

  Nuvola, avevo questo sospetto. Dimmi come fa un "rimborso spese" come questo ad essere considerato escluso dalla base imponibile IVA art. 15 .
Ma il noleggiatore di gommoni non scarica l' IVA sui carburanti che mette nei serbatoi ?  E come fa a calcolare il "rimborso spese", pesa i gommoni prima e dopo ?  Quella non è una spesa anticipata per il cliente, farsi pagare la benzina è un onere accessorio del noleggio.
Lo so che ti han passato i documenti così, ma bisognerebbe fargli notare che quella roba è imponibile IVA. Per la dichiarazione IVA è meglio lasciar perdere.
Metti quegli importi come Ricavi nella parte redditi, considerali sempre come Ricavi nello Studio di Settore e mettili a IQ1 nell IRAP .  Tanto nei costi ci sono le schede carburanti .
Damme retta.
Ciao.

----------


## nuvola

Ecco immaginavo....  :Embarrassment:  ..... 
Nei redditi li inserisco comunque come altri ricavi e proventi... e ora li metto anche nell'irap.... nell'iva ormai lascio perdere...  :Frown: ..che casino... 
Il discorso non &#232; comunque di pesare il gommone prima e dopo... al momento della partenza gli mette un bidone di benzina... infatti io ho piu o meno lo stesso importo sia in acquisto che in vendita..... pero effettivamente fila il discorso che se mi detraggo l'iva su acquisti non posso mettermi anche quella sulle vendite...!

----------


## gg71_it

Salve a tutti 
ho letto (un po' in fretta?) la Circolare ADE 60/2008 e tutto il 3d ma mi restano dei dubbi circa il correto inquadramento di alcune poste di bilancio nella voce "costi per servizi". 
Riporto per comodità qui sotto il testo della circolare per quanto riguarda tale voce (IP6) del quadro IRAP2009:  _"2.1.4.2 Costi per servizi 
In base ai criteri individuati nell'articolo 1 del D.M. del 17 
gennaio 1992, per attivita' consistenti nella prestazione di servizi ai fini 
dell'applicazione delle imposte sui redditi si intendono quelle indicate nei 
commi da 1 a 3 dell'articolo 3 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 
26 ottobre 1972, n. 633 e quelle elencate nel comma 4 dello stesso articolo 
3, nelle lettere a), b), c), e) f) e h). 
In particolare, ai sensi dei commi 1 e 2 del citato articolo 3, si 
tratta delle prestazioni verso corrispettivo dipendenti da contratti 
d'opera, appalto, trasporto, mandato, spedizione, agenzia, mediazione, 
deposito e in genere da obbligazioni di fare, di non fare e di permettere 
quale ne sia la fonte. Costituiscono inoltre prestazioni di servizi, se 
effettuate verso corrispettivo, le concessioni di beni in locazione, 
affitto, noleggio e simili," ???? "   le cessioni, concessioni, licenze e simili 
relative a diritti d'autore, quelle relative ad invenzioni industriali, 
modelli, disegni, processi, formule e simili e quelle relative a marchi e 
insegne, nonche' le cessioni, concessioni, licenze e simili relative a 
diritti o beni similari ai precedenti, i prestiti di denaro e di titoli non 
rappresentativi di merci, comprese le operazioni finanziarie mediante la 
negoziazione, anche a titolo di cessione pro-soluto, di crediti, cambiali o 
assegni, le somministrazioni di alimenti e bevande, le cessioni di contratti 
di ogni tipo e oggetto. 
Dette prestazioni, anche ai fini che qui interessano, rilevano 
secondo i criteri indicati al successivo comma 3 dell'articolo 3 in commento. 
Le prestazioni che ai sensi del D.M. 17 gennaio 1992 costituiscono 
prestazioni di servizi ai soli fini delle imposte dirette, sono quelle 
indicate al comma 4 del medesimo articolo 3 (ai fini dell'imposta sul valore 
aggiunto non sono, invece, considerate prestazioni di servizi), ossia: 
"a) le cessioni, concessioni, licenze e simili relative a diritti d'autore 
effettuate dagli autori e loro eredi o legatari, tranne quelle relative alle 
opere di ogni genere utilizzate da imprese a fini di pubblicita' commerciale; 
b) i prestiti obbligazionari; 
c) le cessioni dei contratti di cui alle lettere a), b) e c) del terzo comma 
dell'articolo 2 (del D.P.R. n. 633 del 1972); 
e) le prestazioni di mandato e di mediazione relative ai diritti d'autore, 
tranne quelli concernenti opere di cui alla lettera a), e le prestazioni 
relative alla protezione dei diritti d'autore di ogni genere, comprese 
quelle di intermediazione nella riscossione dei proventi; 
f) le prestazioni di mandato e di mediazione relative ai prestiti 
obbligazionari; 
h) le prestazioni dei commissionari relative ai passaggi di cui al n. 3) del 
secondo comma dell'articolo 2 e quelle dei mandatari di cui al terzo comma 
del presente articolo. (articolo 3 del D.P.R. n. 633 del 1972)"."_ 
Ora (forse sono troppo stanco per ragionare bene) mi domando e Vi domando 1- tale elencazione è tassativa ed esaustiva? 
2 - (se si) sotto quale definizione rientrano gli acquisti di energia elettrica? 
3 - ma i canoni di locazione non sono da inserire al rigo IP9? 
4 -  i premi assicurativi sono servizi (direi di si ma nell'elencazione fatta dalla circolare non li vedo) ? 
5 - la tassa smaltimento rifiuti (e mi fermo ma avrei ancora dubbi) la posso inserire come costo per servizi?  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 1- tale elencazione è tassativa ed esaustiva? 
> 2 - (se si) sotto quale definizione rientrano gli acquisti di energia elettrica? 
> 3 - ma i canoni di locazione non sono da inserire al rigo IP9? 
> 4 -  i premi assicurativi sono servizi (direi di si ma nell'elencazione fatta dalla circolare non li vedo) ? 
> 5 - la tassa smaltimento rifiuti (e mi fermo ma avrei ancora dubbi) la posso inserire come costo per servizi?

  1) No.
2) Servizi
3) io li metto a canoni, certo.
4) sì
5) sono oneri diversi. 
ciao

----------


## gg71_it

> 1) No.
> 2) Servizi
> 3) io li metto a canoni, certo.
> 4) s&#236;
> 5) sono oneri diversi. 
> ciao

  veloce, sintetico ed esauriente  :Smile: 
3) anche io li metto a canoni ma leggendo la circolare... (v. testo sottolineato)
5) lo pensavo anchio ma sai com'&#232;... e non credo faccia differenza che si parli di TARSU o di TIA vero?  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

3) ho letto, ho letto il testo sottolineato: ma ho deciso che ho capito male perchè sono stanco, e i costi per il godimento di beni di terzi quindi posso continuare a metterli dove ho sempre fatto.
5) non credo faccia differenza  
ciao   

> veloce, sintetico ed esauriente 
> 3) anche io li metto a canoni ma leggendo la circolare... (v. testo sottolineato)
> 5) lo pensavo anchio ma sai com'è... e non credo faccia differenza che si parli di TARSU o di TIA vero?

----------


## gg71_it

> 3) ho letto, ho letto il testo sottolineato: ma ho deciso che ho capito male perch&#232; sono stanco, e i costi per il godimento di beni di terzi quindi posso continuare a metterli dove ho sempre fatto.
> 5) non credo faccia differenza  
> ciao

  6 stanco??? va beh... mal comune mezzo gaudio  :Smile: 
ciao e grazie

----------


## fsdn2003

scusate ma una soc di persone ke non ha fatto opzione perde anche la deducibilità dell'iva indetraibile sugli omaggi (che vanno in oneri diversi?). inoltre tale soc può scaricare come costi per servizi le provvigioni erogate ai suoi agenti e rappresentanti? e può dedurre anche l'enasarco e le ritenute versate? se si, dove inserisce tali voci? grazie1000

----------


## danilo sciuto

Una società di persone che non ha fatto opzione perde la deducibilità dele spese che vanno in oneri diversi. 
L'iva indetraibile sugli omaggi va ala stessa voce in cui vanno le spese per acquisto omaggi (spese di rappresentanza, voce "servizi").
La società di persone può dedurre i costi dati dalle provvigioni erogate ai suoi agenti e rappresentanti, nonchè l'enasarco a suo carico, che vanno anch'esse ala voce "servizi".
Le ritenute versate non sono un costo. 
ciao     

> scusate ma una soc di persone ke non ha fatto opzione perde anche la deducibilità dell'iva indetraibile sugli omaggi (che vanno in oneri diversi?). inoltre tale soc può scaricare come costi per servizi le provvigioni erogate ai suoi agenti e rappresentanti? e può dedurre anche l'enasarco e le ritenute versate? se si, dove inserisce tali voci? grazie1000

----------


## nuvola

Scusate, forse l'ho gia chiesto.. ma non trovo piu la risposta... :Frown: .... sono un po' in difficolta.... 
Gli aggi videogiochi... vanno nell'irap?

----------


## Robbie58

> Scusate, forse l'ho gia chiesto.. ma non trovo piu la risposta....... sono un po' in difficolta....
> Gli aggi videogiochi... vanno nell'irap?

  Sì perchè vanno nei ricavi. Quindi anche al rigo RG2 del quadro redditi e al rigo F08 nello studio di settore.

----------


## nuvola

Grazie.... molto chiaro!  :Smile:

----------


## nuvola

L'inail titolare si puo inserire tra le deduzioni?

----------


## Robbie58

Parli di semplificata ?  Io lo metto nei costi per servizi.

----------


## nuvola

Si in questo caso si, ma piu in generale anche in ordinaria... nei costi per servizi? io non l'ho mai messo li?  :Confused:   
Robbie...ho risolto, nelle istruzioni c'&#232; scritto che nella parte delle deduzioni va inserito anche i contributi per le assicurazioni obbligatorie relative alla posizione del dichiarante, nonche dei collaboratori d'imporesa!!! Ovviamente va aggiunto anche il numero relativo alle persone che le pagano (come se fossero dipendenti!!!) ..

----------


## nuvola

Ciao a tutti, buon pomeriggio... volevo avere chiarimenti su una cosa gia chiesta ma che ora sto rileggendo bene e mi è venuto il dubbio.... 
Le plusvalenze da alienazione cespiti nella circolare 27/e del 26/05/2009 mi pare di capire che nell'irap vadano inserite... io non le sto mettendo sotto consiglio di qualcuno del forum  :Embarrassment: ....... cosa dite? 
Nelle circolare dice " una interpretazione di tipo sistematico porta, in definitiva, a ritenere pienamente rilevanti le plusvalenze e minusvalenze emergenti in sede di realizzo beni strumentali". che vuol dire? Pagina 7 
Mi sta venendo il panico!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## nuvola

Ho riletto tutto il topic ma non ho trovato quello che cerco.....  :Embarrassment:  
Nella sezione I il canone dell'affitto d'azienda, è deducibile ai fini Irap vero? Va messo nel rigo IQ9 insieme a quello per i beni immobili?

----------

